# heated seat.



## jlong (Sep 12, 2008)

I need a new seat for my mustang skid-steer loader. I was woundering (and this might be a stupid question) is there anyone who makes heated seats for skid-steers? I got to thinking about this while riding around in my mom's new S.U.V.
thanks


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

jlong;951838 said:


> I need a new seat for my mustang skid-steer loader. I was woundering (and this might be a stupid question) is there anyone who makes heated seats for skid-steers? I got to thinking about this while riding around in my mom's new S.U.V.
> thanks


Check JC Whittney they often sell heated seat kits.


----------



## h8to wrk (Dec 12, 2009)

here you go

http://www.heatedseatkits.com/


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

would be nice with the massage and heat


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

andrewlawnrangr;951909 said:


> would be nice with the massage and heat


and a cup holder for a Margareta


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I kid you not I have a cousin that works for Mercedes Benz in product development and marketing and he used his company discount to order a SLK 500 seat for his batwing mower. That mower has heated, massaging and power tilt and recline set up for doing 9 acres of lawn that he uses as a putting and driving range. 

So dude you can have your skid-steer with a heated seat and perhaps even massaging power as well.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

The company I work for has a cat 315C with a heated seat, from the factory. It pretty awesome when working with a pipe crew and you have to have the window open.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Plowfast9957;958591 said:


> The company I work for has a cat 315C with a heated seat, from the factory. It pretty awesome when working with a pipe crew and you have to have the window open.


Nice option... I think it should be standard in all vehicles myself.


----------

